# Masala Dosai-great Sri Lanken cafe on Stapleton road.



## kalidarkone (Jun 9, 2012)

Went here last night and had an amazing meal....It is a few doors up from the Black Swan on the same side heading towards town.
The cafe is quite shoddy but clean with the most amazing artex ceiling I have ever seen.
The menu was difficult to interpret as there were a lot of dishes I had never heard of, so I got the owner to explain what the dishes were, but in the end just ordered randomly. There was a large Sri Lanken family in (good sign) who laughed at what we ordered but were also very helpful. The food was amazing, loads of option for veggy and vegan and it was so cheap! £29 for four of us and we ordered way too much and could not finish.

So recomend this highly!! Also it is a BYO


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome news imo.  I'll try and check this out next time in Bristol, I love sri-lankan food


----------



## Geri (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't picture it. Near the job centre?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

I just looked it up on the map and it's miles from the centre.  I think I'll be up that way-ish next week looking for records.


----------



## Geri (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking for records? Where do you look for records in east Bristol?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

Geri said:


> I can't picture it. Near the job centre?


 
Its next to the Turkish mini mart, near the job centre-you would not notice it unless you knew it was there.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Geri said:


> Looking for records? Where do you look for records in east Bristol?


 
Balls, I read the map wrong.  It's nowhere near gloucester road, is it?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Balls, I read the map wrong. It's nowhere near gloucester road, is it?


No


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

bah


----------



## Geri (Jun 11, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Its next to the Turkish mini mart, near the job centre-you would not notice it unless you knew it was there.


 
Yeah, I looked it up on the map. I will keep an eye out for it next time I go past on the bus. Do they do take away?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

Geri said:


> Yeah, I looked it up on the map. I will keep an eye out for it next time I go past on the bus. Do they do take away?


Yeah and give em a good 45 mins cos they cook it from scratch.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2012)

there's a good dosa place a couple of shops up from the mosque.is that it?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

Its more then a couple of shops from the mosque. Halfway between the Coach house and the Black swan. It felt a little menacing down there on Friday night-it was a bit exciting Might be something to do with the gang of men hanging out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of the Thali Cafe in St Marks Rd .  They do giant dosas


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm thinking of the Thali Cafe in St Marks Rd . They do giant dosas


 
yeah the one I'm on about is near a different mosque and shits all over the Thali (as much as I like the Thali) in terms of the food.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2012)

The thali cafe seems to cater entirely to middle class tossers like me


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> The thali cafe seems to cater entirely to middle class tossers like me


 Not entirely...


----------



## Thora (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think I have ever had Sri Lankan food.  Sounds good though!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Thora said:


> I don't think I have ever had Sri Lankan food. Sounds good though!


 
If I had to eat one cuisine for the rest of my life, I'd be happy if it was sri-lankan.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I would too!!


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Looking for records? Where do you look for records in east Bristol?


 
If FM is into reggae I would recommend Genesis Records also on Stapleton Road 5-10 mins walk from the cafe. Also Chemical Records on Feeder Road.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 29, 2012)

i went to this place last week. it's excellent

thanks for the recommendation kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 9, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> i went to this place last week. it's excellent
> 
> thanks for the recommendation kali


No prob-glad you liked it....

Your post asking -was it near a mosque-made me laugh.....as most things round here are near a mosque!!


----------

